
The Holon Project: Turning 52 books into computer code - slightlyCyborg
https://holon.substack.com/p/the-holon-project
======
gugagore
I don't know what this project means at all. But if you're interested in
projects that formalize the knowledge encoded in stories, check out
[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/genesis/index.html](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/genesis/index.html)

Professor Winston isn't alive to drive the project, fyi, and I don't know what
other similar projects there are.

------
unignorant
For anyone interested in this topic, during my PhD I mined fiction to build
models that could predict patterns in human behavior:
[https://hci.stanford.edu/publications/2016/ethan/augur-
chi-2...](https://hci.stanford.edu/publications/2016/ethan/augur-chi-2016.pdf)

------
herohamp
I honestly have no idea what this means

------
shireboy
Trying to understand how you “compile a book to JavaScript”. Just write code
based on the examples or what? Oh well, you got a subscribe so I can finds
out...

------
airesearcher
What is the target knowledge representation that you expect to produce here?
Are you suggesting the neural nets will output formal knowledge represented
according to an ontology? This is very vague.

~~~
Y_Y
I think the answer is "it doesn't matter" because it will never happen. This
guy has set himself an absurdly ambitious, poorly defined task.

------
coding123
1 book a week is kinda crazy. So something should be coming in a few days?

------
inimino
Strange that the author starts with a book that _began_ as an online,
runnable, interactive book. (Taking a lot more than a week to write.)

Presumably he would end up with a library of functions that somehow capture
some of the mathematical models found in some books. Without any of the
understanding of what they mean or how to apply them, this is meaningless.

If you really want to do something meaningful and ambitious, spend a year
trying to write a program that can understand a single sentence.

------
haecceity
While the original post makes no sense there are some interesting articles in
the comments which I find mildly amusing.

------
jteppinette
this is the intro plot to a bad 90's movie about how an evil programmer
amassed enough wealth to take over the world

------
Causality1
Edited for incorrect post.

~~~
yorwba
> track the sun and calculate angle of reflection to hit a target

I didn't see anything about that in TFA, did you mean to comment on a
different submission?

EDIT: I guess it's this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21955247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21955247)

~~~
Causality1
You're right. I must've mis-clicked.

------
vasergen
just wanted to say that like button doesn't work

